# [X] Xorg Nvidia y un switch (abierto)

## alejandrosaez

Tengo una Wii desde hace tiempo un poco muerta de risa por culpa de la tele que es enana así que me he comprado un switch para tener la pantalla del ordenador y poder cambiar entre el equipo y la Wii.

Me llego esta mañana y en cuanto he llegado de la uni me he puesto a colocarlo todo (bueno, no hay mucho que colocar xD). El caso es que ahora no tengo la resolución correspondiente.

Tengo una nvidia 8600GT y un monitor Philips 190WW que admite una resolución de 1440x900 y todo iba genial. Ahora me reconoce la pantalla como un monitor genérico y me pone una resolución que no solo esta mal si no que me deja la vista hecha un asco   :Crying or Very sad: 

He probado con un montón de cosas que sugerían por los foros (incluido este) sobre el fichero edid.bin y nada.

Aqui os dejo mi xorg.conf (tal cual funciona sin el switch)

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Fri Aug 14 17:54:58 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbKeycodes" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "DRI" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "On"

EndSection
```

Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia...  :Very Happy: 

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Estoy seguro que agregando un par de lineas para forzar las tasas de refreco horizontal y vertical en la sección monitor de tu xorg.conf se soluciona tu problema pero ya mismo no tengo tiempo de googlear al respecto (y mi memoria no ayuda).

La punta del ovillo al menos, a ver que te sale  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## gringo

has probado con forzar algún modo concreto en el xorg.conf ?

P.ej., tienes configurado por defecto el de 24 bits, asi que que ocurre si añades algo en plan :

 *Quote:*   

>     Subsection "Display"
> 
>         Depth       24
> 
>     Modes       "1440x900"
> ...

 

? 

Si no funciona, no tienes nada raro en el Xorg.0.log ?

saluetes

----------

## alejandrosaez

No cambia nada al añadir modes "1440x900" y tambien he buscado las frecuencias y he puesto las que el fabricante sugiere y nada: entre todas las resoluciones que me ofrece la más parecida es 1440x1050 y como que no  :Sad: 

En el Xorg.0.log tengo los siguientes avisos:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(WW)"
```

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse

(WW) Disabling Keyboard

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 
```

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

ahora que releo, que resoluciones soporta el switch en cuestión ? 

lo digo porque supongo que a la hora de "hablar" con el harwdare ahora tendrás que "hablar" con el switch, no con el monitor en si.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Si el switch no es inteligente, sino que es un simple commutador con conectores para conectar dos Pc al mismo monitor e ir cambiando, asegúrate de que cuando inicias cada uno de los sistemas, el sistema que se está iniciando sea el que tiene conectado el monitor. De lo contrario no podrá detectarlo.

----------

## alejandrosaez

Ahora mismo, solo esta conectado el ordenador. Y el switch siempre está en la entrada del pc. Y nada, sigue igual.  :Sad: 

Respecto a lo de las resoluciones... la verdad es que no dice nada :S no trae documentación :S Pero la tiene que soportar por lo siguiente (creo que lo comenté, pero como me explico fatal lo intentaré aclarar xD): Si inicias el equipo con la pantalla conectada directamente al ordenador sin switch ni leches todo carga genial y si una vez las X han cargado cambias y añades el switch se ve perfectamente. Con la resolución correcta, pero cada vez que las X se inician con el switch por medio zas, falla.  :Sad: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Y qué ocurre si conectas sólo la WII al monitor?, ¿cómo la conectas?

No has proporcionado información al respecto.

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá tengas hal activado y tu sistema se adapte a lo que "vea" en la entrada de video. Si lo que ve es el switch es posible que no pueda recoger información del monitor y ponga una resolución mas conservadora.

Puedes intentar  arrancar las X sin hal a ver que pasa.

----------

## alejandrosaez

Bueno, es que con este problema aun no llegue a conectarla xD de hecho todavía no tengo el cable  :Sad: 

Lo de hald lo pensé pero no sabia que tenia que ver con la pantalla también, pensaba que solo era teclado y ratón para el xorg.

Probare a iniciar las X sin hald. Mañana lo compruebo.  :Smile: 

EDITO: Nada, puse en el Xorg: 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"

EndSection
```

Y nada. Sigue sacando en la misma resolución y sigue ofreciendo las mismas...  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me refería a los valores VertRefresh y HorizSync dentro de la sección monitor. Prueba primero desde el mínimo y vas subiendo los valores de a poco. Me pasaba seguido hace muchos años cuando los monitores no tenían EDID como ahora... Hoy en día sinceramente no recuerdo nisiquiera cuales eran los mínimos disponibles pero basta con trastear un poco.

Quizás no puedas llegar a la resolución nativa de tu monitor usando este método pero si a algo parecido.

Salud!

----------

## alejandrosaez

He estado probando y así solo llego a resoluciones que son insoportables. Es una mierda porque los monitores panorámicos o los ves con la resolución nativa o empieza a pensar en la ONCE.

Seguiré investigando, no es que me corra prisa la verdad  :Smile: 

----------

## Txema

Posiblemente el problema está en el EDID, que no es capaz de detectar cuando está conectado inicialmente al switch.

Quizás convendría revisar todas las funciones EDID, para desactivarlas y ponerlas a mano: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/195.30/README/xconfigoptions.html

Esta opción parece una de las apropiadas para esto Option "ModeValidation" "string"

Saludos.

----------

## frankd

Hice lo siguiente con una pc con Windows XP

Conecté directamente el monitor a la pc, luego fijé en windows la resolución a 1440 x 900, seguidamente bloquee el user de XP con control Alt Del, si no tienes activado esto te sugiero que lo hagas. Una vez bloqueado el sistema desconectas el monitor de la pc y seguidamente lo conectas al Switch y verás que se conserva la resolución nativa. Esta solución no es la más adecuada pero resuelve mientras llega una mejor y definitiva.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El problema es que nadie por aquí usa windows  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

